# A surprise gift.



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It's beautiful and very special.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> It's beautiful and very special.


thank you! I'm going to go by the artist's studio to tell her how much I love it. It's very soft looking in person. I think it's oils as it has a layered/textured look to it.


----------



## AlexanDOG (Jan 4, 2021)

Beautiful painting! Where are you going to put it? In Logan's room?


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

AlexanDOG said:


> Beautiful painting! Where are you going to put it? In Logan's room?


thank you!

Logan's room is wherever I am. 

I'm debating on whether to put it here or in our mountain place in Cashiers, NC. We spend most of the spring and summer up there. Logan loves it.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

How thoughtful! It's a lovely painting of Logan.


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

Wow, that's a gorgeous painting! Your friend is a very talented artist!


----------

